# Bands snapping HELP!



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm shooting 10mm steel and my taper is 20 to 12 and it's snapping right at the tied pouch end. I shoot 8mm steel and on the same taper and it happens just not as quickly at 10mm steel is it because the 12mm tapered end is to small? Should I go up to 14mm or 15mm? Any advice will help.. look at pics


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

About how many shots do you get out of the bands?


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

At 10mm (rough estimate) 20 to 30
8mm 30 to 50


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Also shoot .7 gzk green - .7 yellow bsb for 10mm steel
And shooting snipersling black .5 or 8mm


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Happened to me a lot, problem was i was tying the the pouch too tight, i just loosened knots a bit and it was all solved, i'm getting hundreds of shots per band set, also, not pulling the bands to the limit, just under their max


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you thank you your the man. (Or woman)
Don't want to offend anybody these days.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Bimbo said:


> i just loosened knots a bit and it was all solved


That and maybe change what you are tying the bands with?


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

I've tried crystal string and normal band tying tape, it seems if I don't tie it tight like you see then it slips out? I have had some.luck with poly propylene twine. Seems to work great if tried nano paracord and inside strings of normal 550 paracord those slip everytime.
Thanks for help I'll take whatever i can get


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Jorypotts said:


> Thank you thank you your the man. (Or woman)
> Don't want to offend anybody these days.


Lol, i'm a man... Bimbo in Mexico is a name brand for a bread company, not quite the same as a bimbo in english...


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Maybe try tying with some off cut latex. Also look up some videos on youtube might help.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Tried cuffs?
I am sure will never tie a pouch again,
Kind of a shame cause got good with tieing both sides same time with crystal string to get equal.
Note what happens when pulling tied vs cuffed connections.
The tied has a "hard stop" wheras the cuff "gives" distributing the load imho.
My cuffs are out lasting tied at least two fold maybe even three.
I am sold on the flexable friction cuff and if find did one not up to perfection,
tags equal, cuff to pouch distance equal, folds the same so easy to reset!
A good band prestretch,alchol pure clean attachment end, and cuff id , careful pulling band thru pouch hole, not over stretching cuff, marking
band to aid seeing placement, so far working out really well!
Using 2040 for larger ammo therfore wider pouch ends and 1842 for thinner, still dialing in cuff lengths for just enough surface area while trying to keep weight down.
Also how long band tag exits cuff for even more weight savings.
So thankful to those who posted on this forum this idea!
Along these lines...,
Wonder why car, bus and truck tires were not made pressureless?
If thy can now mold pressureless tennis balls, why not mold tires like that?
Never a flat and by computer modeling 
considering specific rubbers durometer seems a mold pattern could be found to offer just needed flex
and lasting much much longer?
A set of tires with the tread pattern
molded deep into a pressurless outer circumfrence could last the cars lifetime?
I digress...
Cuffs prolong band life significantly in my everyday shooting experiences.
ukj


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

How are you holding it? Does it usually break on the same side, or the bottom if holding gangsta? First, I would check the stretch ratio, then lengthen the bands a touch to start. That looks like a normal break, so it could be just over stretching the bands.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

double fold the bands when you tie em to the pouch.
my experience with this method is only some days, but i feel it helps a lot.
there is a similar thread but for BB shooting bands.

I would also take less tapering. 12mm at the end for 10mm steel with 1 single band seems too less.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Solution;
1) Shoot even heavier ammo (.50 cal or lead)
2) Less severe tapering
3) Use longer band (Less power, more life)


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> How are you holding it? Does it usually break on the same side, or the bottom if holding gangsta? First, I would check the stretch ratio, then lengthen the bands a touch to start. That looks like a normal break, so it could be just over stretching the bands.


I think your right?


----------

